
NASA code from years of projects - josh824
https://github.com/nasa
======
tlarkworthy
Um, the first one doesn't seem to have any code in it ... or documentation ...
or anything ...

[https://github.com/nasa/Kodiak](https://github.com/nasa/Kodiak)

~~~
ForHackernews
> Library for rigurous verification of non-linear arithmetic

Very _rigurous_

~~~
sliverstorm
Yes, that's right, let's mock people for typos in code that was never really
intended for public consumption. I'm sure that will make them want to release
more of it in the future.

------
joeblau
Some of the projects are missing licensing or have pretty stringent licensing
restrictions. It's as if leaders of companies are saying "Oh yeah lets open
source it, that will make us popular." If I can't use this code without having
to jump though 100 hoops, I'd rather not bother with it. It's like Marvels
announcement last week, "Here is our API, but you can't do anything with it.
Have fun."

~~~
colinbartlett
It's just a start, give them time.

~~~
joeblau
In this day and age, companies rarely get second chances. Unless NASA releases
a brand new amazing library, this is the only time we're going to see this.
Unfortunately, the Internet is not very kind to second chances.

------
juliocc
Not sure if intentional but they left a couple of private keys in here:
[https://github.com/nasa/CoECI-CMS-Healthcare-Fraud-
Preventio...](https://github.com/nasa/CoECI-CMS-Healthcare-Fraud-
Prevention/tree/master/partnerclient/conf)

------
joshgel
Wasn't this news a few weeks ago?

~~~
dalke
Yes. About 3 weeks ago there were postings like
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7569226](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7569226)
. The history of postings shows "NASA will publish a software catalog", "NASA
has published a software catalog", and "NASA has published source code on a
NASA site."

The variation this time is these are the projects listed at
[http://code.nasa.gov/project/](http://code.nasa.gov/project/) which are under
the NASA account at github. This is incomplete, as the actual NASA site also
includes references to other github accounts, and to non-github repositories.

------
hiccup
Christmas comes early

